# Nib ink flow



## LouLeggett (Nov 19, 2005)

What is the recommended method to restart the ink flow in a pen nib that hasn't been used for an extended period of time?


----------



## guts (Nov 19, 2005)

well lou it looks like niether one of us will ever know,i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 19, 2005)

Don't get discouraged fellas, htis is the weekend and shopping, craft shows etc, are a premium levels.  Until someone else can answer try these links http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6707&SearchTerms=fp,ink Hope it helps


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=5872 Here's another one 
Might do a google search for outside help


----------



## guts (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks pastor,btw got some texas folks headed you way,going to gray to see the kids.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 19, 2005)

Gray is less than 25 miles away. Hope they have a safe trip, has turned cold here & expecting rain due to TS gamma


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't think there is any set standard way and what is extended? Assuming you flush and cleaned out the nib & feed before you put it away. Then if you are using a converter, after sucking the ink in, I just screw the converter down, till ink flows out the nib, Or if you are using a cartridge, you can always give it the ol shake, or wet a paper towel and put the nib to it, that will start the capillary action going. If the pen has been sitting for a couple days with ink in it, a little dip in a cup of water will get the juices flowing again. I hope this helps. But the best one, is if you have a lever fill, I like slamming the lever down and squirting someone []


----------



## LouLeggett (Nov 19, 2005)

Extended means any period of time the pen is not used, then when needed next, fails to allow ink to flow.  I have been using one of the methods you suggest, i.e., put the nib under slow running water, then wipe gently with a paper towel.  Thanks for your input, I found it to be very helpful.

Lou Leggett  





> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I don't think there is any set standard way and what is extended? Assuming you flush and cleaned out the nib & feed before you put it away. Then if you are using a converter, after sucking the ink in, I just screw the converter down, till ink flows out the nib, Or if you are using a cartridge, you can always give it the ol shake, or wet a paper towel and put the nib to it, that will start the capillary action going. If the pen has been sitting for a couple days with ink in it, a little dip in a cup of water will get the juices flowing again. I hope this helps. But the best one, is if you have a lever fill, I like slamming the lever down and squirting someone []


----------

